# Strange plant Id please



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello I got this plant from aqua forest aquarium in san francisco, they diddn't know what it was does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Which one? The stem in the middle? That looks like a _Potamogeton_. It might be _P. perfoliatus. _


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

the one in the very middle of the pic to the left of the mato grosso ive never heard of that sp. Potamogeton ill have to look it up


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

ok i googled that name and i think yes and no cuz i found a pic that look just likw what i have 
http://www.funet.fi/pub/sci/bio/lif...otamogetonaceae/potamogeton/perfoliatus-2.jpg
and another that looks very different 
http://aquat1.ifas.ufl.edu/potper4.jpg
so i dont know what to think


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's definitely a Potamogeton. Which one I can't be sure.


----------

